

Why Are Some Cultures More Individualistic Than Others? - jhonovich
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/opinion/why-are-some-cultures-more-individualistic-than-others.html

======
jhonovich
"I write this from Silicon Valley, where there is little rice. The local
wisdom is that all you need is a garage, a good idea and energy, and you can
found a company that will change the world. The bold visions presented by
entrepreneurs are breathtaking in their optimism, but they hold little space
for elders, for longstanding institutions, and for the deep roots of community
and interconnection."

